# Anemometro usando un Pic 16f84A



## levita77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bueno como dice el titulo estoy haciendo un anemómetro para medir la velocidad del viento en un lugar para ver la posibilidad de instalar un aerogenerador. Para esto usaré un motor de continua de 12V como el sensor de la velocidad del viento de forma que el rotor gire con el viento y produzca un nivel de voltaje que debe ser digitalizado por un Conversor análogo digital para luego ser procesado por el Pic y mostrado en una pantalla de 7 segmentos. Ademas de guardar la información en una memoria...
Lo que interesa saber por ahora como puedo relacionar la velocidad del viento con el nivel de voltaje que entrega el motor, ademas se supone que necesito que el nivel de voltaje entregado por el motor no supere los 5V, para esto solo debo realizar un divisor de voltaje ?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 3, 2009)

Te recomiendo que en vez de usar un motor como generador uses un encoder. La lectura del voltaje generado por el motor va a tener mucho ruido y va a sr dificil de relacionarla con la velocidad del viento.


----------



## levita77 (Jun 3, 2009)

mmmm si me pudieras explicar un poquito de eso... porque la verdad es que no sé. Aumentaría el costo o algo así?


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 3, 2009)

Un encoder es un emisor infrarrojo y un receptor infrarrojo. Ambos están enfrentados pero tienen una rejilla que hace que cuando gira se produzca una onda cuadrada.
http://www.alanmacek.com/robot/ShaftEncoder2.jpg
A medida qeu gira más rapido será mayor la frecuencia de la onda y esta frecuencia es proporcional a la velocidad. No es nada caro. Te lo podés hacer vos.


----------



## levita77 (Jun 3, 2009)

mm mm tienes razón es una buena posibilidad. De todas formas me interesaría saber como poder hacerlo con un motor de continua, por lo que necesito saber la relación de velocidad de giro y voltaje del motor, por si es que me pueden ayudar.
Aunque me interesa bastante tu opción y la tendré en consideración.


----------



## darwinruiz (Ago 23, 2009)

hola levita77, la mejor opcion es el encoder como bien lo dijo kuropatula, pero si quieres experimentar con el motor te cuento que debes hacer una "curva de calibracion" es decir debes conseguirte un anemometro operativo y calibrado, con el cual vas a controlar un flujo cualquiera (pero constante) de aire (una muestra de aire) luego pones tu dispositivo y mides que voltaje te arroja a esa velocidad de aire, de este modo sigues tomando puntos de muestras hasta tener suficientes y poder trazar una curva; luego trazas una liea recta lo mas cercano a dicha curva (para linealizar la funcion) y por ultimo en base a esa recta es que vas a hacer una tabla y el resto es pan comido, espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## darwinruiz (Ago 23, 2009)

olvide decirte debes variar la velocidad del viento entre cada toma de muestras y recuerda definir antes el rango de medida para el cual vas a diseñar tu anemometro.


----------



## victor14 (Ago 25, 2009)

mira yo estoy haciendo lo mismo que vos como proyecto universitario, la parte de la velocidad del viento ya la resolvimos.-
No uses el motor y todo eso que se te va a complicar la lectura en bajas velocidades de viento.-
usate un detector del tipo Hall para leer un disco con una chapita o una optocupla.-
Perdona la brevedad pero me agarraste apurado, cualquier duda mandame un mail.-


----------



## Andesillo (Mar 28, 2012)

hola victor, me interesa saber cómo lo resolviste
saludos


----------

